# Other Old School Carbon frame options?



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Im looking for an old school 1990-ish carbon lugged frame.

I know of:
Peugeot
Trek 2100
Alan
Look

What other options are there? What other Trek models were like the composite 2100?

thanks guys


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Specialized, Giant, Time, and Kestrel all made carbon frames in the early 90's.

TVT was the original carbon tubed aluminum lugged frame that was mass produced. Exxon Grafix(sp?) had a frame in the 70's but it wasn't very strong


----------



## Gay Biker On Acid (Jan 8, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Exxon Grafix(sp?) had a frame in the 70's but it wasn't very strong



that would be Exxon Graftek and I agree in thinking they weren't very good, but they might well have been the first so it deserves a place.

to quote from the brown/kone buyer's guide ....

_Exxon Graftek

We are not huge fans of petroleum based frames, but the Graftek was interesting. The carbon fiber Graftek received lots of publicity from its prominent use by some of the finest American riders, most notably the Stetina brothers. Reality is that team riders get many bikes, so failures are not such a problem - unless it's catastrophic. The joints of the Graftek are very elegant, so while it is not a bike for the usual enthusiast, a nice N.R. example is quite a treat to behold. If nothing else, the Graftek is a piece of history. worth perhaps $800 - $900._ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Exxon-Graftek-Graphite-Bicycle-Frame-carbon-fiber_W0QQitemZ220000935658

and 

for your viewing pleasure Dave .....

peace


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A KG96 new in box. I love that frame. Mine isn't nearly as nice of condition. My collection includes a KG76, KG86(favorite because the lugs are polished not painted) and KG96


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*If you want a real old school graphite frame......*

Mossberg made one around 1975 or 1976. One of the few bikes, along with the Teledyne Titan, more exotic than the Klein bikes being sold then. Its possible that the Mossberg used Exxon's tubing, but I remember seeing them before I saw any Exxon Graphtek bikes, either in person or in pre-Rodale Press 'Bicycling' magazine (at the time pretty much the only show in town in the US).


----------



## kgatwork (Feb 5, 2005)

How about Vitus.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

I've amassed some photos of the above bikes into a web photo folder for those interested.

If you guys have photos, of lugged carbon tubed bikes from the 70s,80s,90s that I dont have, let me know.

http://picasaweb.google.com/norcalpaddler/RetroCarbonBikes


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Excellent. The LOOK in the center pic without a description is mine. It's a KG86


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kgatwork said:


> How about Vitus.


Great point. The Vitus Carbone 3, 7 or 9.

The Carbone 3 has the three main tubes carbon. Everything else is aluminum. The 7 has all the frame tubes carbon and the 9 adds a carbon fork


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great point. The Vitus Carbone 3, 7 or 9.
> 
> The Carbone 3 has the three main tubes carbon. Everything else is aluminum. The 7 has all the frame tubes carbon and the 9 adds a carbon fork


Didn't Vitus/Bador also do a carbon-wrapped aluminum frame? I remember seeing "Plus Carbone" or something like that on the top tube.

Thanks,

- FBB


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

jeremyb said:


> Im looking for an old school 1990-ish carbon lugged frame.
> 
> I know of:
> Peugeot
> ...


Call Craig Calfee (www.calfeedesign.com) his early frames were out in the early 90s (I think his first bike was '89). He might even know where to point you.


----------



## uscpeter11215 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Missing Hood*

I have actually purchased the Look KG96 in the photo gallery recently and its missing the hood on the brake line input side, any clues or help or replacement, repairs. Im a bit of a perfectionist( I know on a 15 plus year old bike) and just was wondering if anyone had any helpful advice.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Giant Cadex. I bought one last year on Ebay for cheap. Haven't built it up yet.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I still ride a specialized allez with the brushed aluminum lugs and all new 600ex components. This bike rides like a dream, so relaxed and supple. I am riding a 60cm. It is one of my favorites and feel it is one of the best examples of early carbon bikes. From my understanding, and this may be wrong, but it was the chromed lugs that debonded, not the brushed lugs . 

If anyone here knows better please inform me. LOL LOL 

Bill


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Colnago had some interesting cf frames. The Carbitubo (ALAN) with the split downtubes. There was also the C35 and here is one I have never seen, the Volo.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I had one of the Centurion Dave Scott Ironman carbon tube/aluminum lugged frames that I purchased back about 1990. Cushy as all get out, but if I remember correctly Bicycling magazine had a frame "torture rig" to measure flex and they pronounced it the biggest noodle out there at the time.

Sold it three years ago.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Giant also had a lug carbon back in 1991. I had one, the Cadex 980C


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

kdub said:


> Giant also had a lug carbon back in 1991. I had one, the Cadex 980C


That Giant is one nice looking bike. I would love to show up to a big ride on something like that. You still have it/ ride it?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

dr.mediocre said:


> That Giant is one nice looking bike. I would love to show up to a big ride on something like that. You still have it/ ride it?



No, I sold it on ebay a little over two years ago. Those were my ebay auction pics.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

My first carbon frame was an Eclipse Carbon 7 that I purchased in 1987. It was a TVT frame with all the main tubes and the stays made of CF, and a Vitus fork. I had it for about 16 years. It finally suffered a failure at the rear dropout. Luckily I was a a climb; if I would have been descending when that happened there would bave been H3LL to pay. I'll have to dig around and see if I have any pictures of it.


----------



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

Miyata carbon

Not my bike but gives a good idea of the frameset:


----------



## jkp (Apr 4, 2006)

*Specialized epic*



crossracer said:


> I still ride a specialized allez with the brushed aluminum lugs and all new 600ex components. This bike rides like a dream, so relaxed and supple. I am riding a 60cm. It is one of my favorites and feel it is one of the best examples of early carbon bikes. From my understanding, and this may be wrong, but it was the chromed lugs that debonded, not the brushed lugs .
> 
> If anyone here knows better please inform me. LOL LOL
> 
> Bill


I`ve had mine three years- use it sparingly. I am not aware of lug type being a factor. My local bike shop owner says, the ones that were going to break, broke, those that didn`t, won`t. I`m not too worried, and I`m no light weight. I added a carbon fork to mine, and felt it really inhanced the ride. JKP


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Concorde were also there with a similar frame at that time. Their frame was a TVT 92 and looked much the same as most others then. I imagine they were bought in by most of the smaller firms.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

just picked up a 980c Giant on ebay for $260 shipped complete with some pretty decent parts on it- excited about it.


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

And, if anyone interested, my 1992 Giant Cadez CFR 2:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320689068146&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

my cheap/ebay 980c is suprisingly nice- aluminum lugs show some degradation from the elements (perhaps it was near the ocean for a while?) but it is solid and I am very impressed with the ride quality and handling.

I've got it set up 1x10 (53t, 11-25) with a vintage 105 shifter on friction.


----------



## WDBehr69 (May 18, 2012)

I just bought a 980c yesterday. I got it because I thought it looked unique had a nice group on it and rode well. I'm not sure of the year but it has the 105 brifters on it and red decals. Looking forward to tuning it into my style and enjoying it for many years to come.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Giant Cadex CFR 2*

I have Just recently got a Cadex CFR2, I have assemble it with 10s 105 drivetrain, Dura Ace 10s downtube shifters, and at the momentl it has Tektro asic brake levers and oversize bars & Stem with a quill adapter.

I have found some Shallow drop 26mm bars onbline from the U.S. and goint to add some TRP SSl brake levers (blk Drillium if possible) along with a Quill stem (when i can get one, hoping for a Coda or Kalloy twim bolt with the removable front plate).

I will post some pics hopefully tomorrow, Taping the bars and adding the cable crimps tonight!


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Pictures as Promised*



Got it all together last night.

I have used some gaffa tape on the cable unds until I can get to my LBS and get some more in the morning.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

ozbikebuddy said:


> Got it all together last night.
> 
> I have used some gaffa tape on the cable unds until I can get to my LBS and get some more in the morning.


Beautiful--like the tape color with that frame


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Mongoose IBOC Road


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

C&V CF bikes in my stable. I've been posting these up on BF, so some of you might recognize them.








1972 Line Seeker








1985 Vitus Plus Carbone 7








1986 Alan Carbonio

Definitely a different ride from steel. Lots of people out there think these older CF bikes would spontaneously combust and asplode the moment you start riding them, but my bikes seems to disprove all that paranoia.....

The Alan Carbonio is the best riding/handling bike I have owned so far. It seems like Alan had got their frame geometry perfected.
The Line Seeker is almost ready to hit the road again after a year of restoration (mostly on the components and wheelset as the frameset was still close to mint condition, just needed a good cleaning up and polishing). I'll find out soon what it has in store for me. It was still a rider for the last owner when I bought it......
I'll be glad to answer any questions about the bikes.

Chombi - CF C&V bike fan


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Chombi said:


> C&V CF bikes in my stable. I've been posting these up on BF, so some of you might recognize them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bikes ,I love those EDCO cranks but i never enjoyed the Weinmann Deltas I had , Does the Vitus have campag brakes ? are you running Wolber profil 20s or TX rims there ? cheers Ian


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

latman said:


> nice bikes ,I love those EDCO cranks but i never enjoyed the Weinmann Deltas I had , Does the Vitus have campag brakes ? are you running Wolber profil 20s or TX rims there ? cheers Ian


The Weinmann Deltas were not a first choice for my Alan, but I just happen to have a complete NOS set in my stash when I built up the bike. I have Campagnolo Deltas, but only the calipers at this time. I'm still looking out for the right levers and the set will most likely go on the bike in the future. I'm also considering changing out just the calipers with a pair of Universal AERs that I found recently. The Weinmanns do stop the bike good enough as long as I keep them adjusted and maintained well, just not as good as my other brakesets. so no rush to change then out at this point....
The rims on the Vitus are 28H Profil 20's, laced with DT Aerolite oval spokes on to Stronglight Delta cartridge bearing hubs. The brakes on the Vitus are Spidel/Mafac LS sidepulls...








I'm a big fan of th LS sidepulls and have it on my other French bike, an 84 Peugeot PSV. I think it's the best sidepull brakeset that the French made back in the 80's

Chombi


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I am building up a couple of "french" bikes right now , an alloy Vitus 979 with early 7s mavic (fluted cranks) and a look (monocoque carbon) 286 with late 8s mavic (starfish cranks etc) I have struggled to get early mavic brakes so will probably mount some NOS modolos i stumbled across on ebay a while ago , I actually bought some NOS stronglight delta cranks with the carbone skinned outer ring from an english website before i decided i wanted "tout mavic"


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

latman said:


> I am building up a couple of "french" bikes right now , an alloy Vitus 979 with early 7s mavic (fluted cranks) and a look (monocoque carbon) 286 with late 8s mavic (starfish cranks etc) I have struggled to get early mavic brakes so will probably mount some NOS modolos i stumbled across on ebay a while ago , I actually bought some NOS stronglight delta cranks with the carbone skinned outer ring from an english website before i decided i wanted "tout mavic"


I actually have the same Stronglight Delta crankset with the carbon skinned big chainring. I got it a couple of years ago NOS from a guy in Canada. I've seen the ones from the UK seller at eBay too, earlier last year. 

Chombi


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

*work in progress*

I know the rules (post pics or it didn't happen ) I just noticed i have not got the front brake caliper fitted but its a mavic unit , with modolo brake levers mounted on mavic bars/stem, The current wheels will be replaced with open 4cd rims on 571/2 cassette hubs OR alloy Mavic cosmics


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I was thinking of this thread when I recently saw a NOS Peugeot on eBay (shipped from Europe)--based on the Vitus 9 (with the fancy seat post bolt) in blue and white--

Stupidly I did not save pictures of it, and now can't find it on eBay's search function:mad2:


----------



## Arran (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey does anyone know a lot about Colnago Olympic Masters??

I am just wanted to find out about the year it was built and some history if known. I have a dark green one since 2005 i always kept in the shed its in good condition. Is a green frame with art decor rare???


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Arran said:


> Hey does anyone know a lot about Colnago Olympic Masters??
> 
> I am just wanted to find out about the year it was built and some history if known. I have a dark green one since 2005 i always kept in the shed its in good condition. Is a green frame with art decor rare???


maybe you should look in some Colnago threads about your master (there are a few) instead of trying to hijack this one about old school carbon ????????


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

Has any of you folk (Dave perhaps?) owned or ridden a TVT 92? 
How does / did it compare to Look, say the KG-96 or even the KG-181 or KG-281?


----------

